# Distilled Water



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m wanting to switch Jeep’s water over to distilled. I’ve never used it before as far as the dogs drinking goes. I know it has an odd taste to it. Does anyone have a dog that refuses to drink it?
What about 1/2 Spring water and 1/2 distilled?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not use distilled water as the minerals have been removed.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, that’s the point. It’s my understanding that the minerals in the water are one of the reasons that causes tear stains. I have R/O Conjunctivitis, Dog Food and allergies. The Neomycin has not made a difference in the tearing. Spring water still contains minerals.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can only say that in the past I researched this topic & came away w/the impression that it is not good to use sterilized water on any kind of long term basis. It may be that you should consider having the tear ducts flushed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This article states that important electrolytes are also removed during the sterilization process: Distilled water | Veterinary information for dog and cat owners


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I have already spoken to my veterinarian about flushing. Both of the vets in the clinic did not recommend doing it. I had my husband purchase some extra Spring water today. I’m going to start using that and see what happens. I tried the vinegar in the water and I didn’t see any improvement with that either. There is an online product that was suggested so that’s on my list to try also. I’ve always let the dogs have tap water but I always air it out for 24 hours to give the chlorine a chance to dissipate. But of course that does nothing for anything else that’s in the water. Thanks for the article.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mare said:


> I have already spoken to my veterinarian about flushing. Both of the vets in the clinic did not recommend doing it. I had my husband purchase some extra Spring water today. I’m going to start using that and see what happens. I tried the vinegar in the water and I didn’t see any improvement with that either. There is an online product that was suggested so that’s on my list to try also. I’ve always let the dogs have tap water but I always air it out for 24 hours to give the chlorine a chance to dissipate. But of course that does nothing for anything else that’s in the water. Thanks for the article.


An ophthalmologist could easily flush the ducts. My regular vet wouldn’t touch Suki because of how tiny she is. It took the eye doc about 5 min to do.
I think the spring water will help a lot, if your not already doing that. 
Is he healthy otherwise? Suki suddenly started tearing at 2, which we thought were the ducts and why we flushed but looking back, I realize that she started tearing at the onset of her immune mediated disease. Once dealt with, she’s never had a problem again with tearing.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Initially Jeep had health issues when I first got him. He was very thin do to tapeworms. Panacur took care of that. He was cryptorchid. Took care of that. Had multiple milk teeth (13 months old) that didn’t fall out. Took care of that. And he was not housebroken. He is now. He was wanting to mark everywhere in the house. Neutering and redirection techniques stopped that. I pulled half a dozen teeny tiny dead ticks off of him, so I had him tested for Heart worms, Ehrlichia and Lyme Disease. All negative. There is a large clinic in the next county over that does procedures that other vets won’t do. If the Neomycin and Spring water don’t work then I will contact them and ask if they will flush his eye.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mare said:


> Initially Jeep had health issues when I first got him. He was very thin do to tapeworms. Panacur took care of that. He was cryptorchid. Took care of that. Had multiple milk teeth (13 months old) that didn’t fall out. Took care of that. And he was not housebroken. He is now. He was wanting to mark everywhere in the house. Neutering and redirection techniques stopped that. I pulled half a dozen teeny tiny dead ticks off of him, so I had him tested for Heart worms, Ehrlichia and Lyme Disease. All negative. There is a large clinic in the next county over that does procedures that other vets won’t do. If the Neomycin and Spring water don’t work then I will contact them and ask if they will flush his eye.


I never found that neomycin helped the staining, only for conjunctivitis, infections. I would ask about Tylosin(antibiotic) for short term use, which is known to help tear staining. That said, that’s just masking the problem, rather than getting to the root of the problem, imo.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, the antibiotics are not the answer. I started the using the Spring water last night. I’ve been wiping his tear stain 5-6 times a day. Maybe even more. Just trying to keep the area dry. I tried calling the clinic that will do procedures that some of the other vets won’t do. But they have already closed for the day. So I’ll try calling Monday.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mare said:


> Yes, the antibiotics are not the answer. I started the using the Spring water last night. I’ve been wiping his tear stain 5-6 times a day. Maybe even more. Just trying to keep the area dry. I tried calling the clinic that will do procedures that some of the other vets won’t do. But they have already closed for the day. So I’ll try calling Monday.


Are you using a bit of cornstarch?
I just remembered that I used to used a tiny bit of boric acid mixed with the cornstarch and just lightly dab the area with an eyeshadow brush. Again, it helps with the wetness but not so much the staining.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My opinion is that filtered or bottled water is better than distilled water. I've heard that over time, their muscles could be affected from the lack of minerals in the water. Of course I don't know that for absolute sure, but it's enough for me to keep giving my kids filtered water.

Those darn tear stains :angry: cause us so much anxiety!! There are so many things that could be causing it....if only we knew which thing it was..we could fix it easily :smpullhair:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The tear stains could be due to a food allergy. Have you tried changing his food?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mare
I found Spring water helped a lot for Abella along with keeping her face/eyes very clean & dry (which I know you are already doing). Have you found x-pen that you like yet?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Mare said:


> I’m wanting to switch Jeep’s water over to distilled. I’ve never used it before as far as the dogs drinking goes. I know it has an odd taste to it. Does anyone have a dog that refuses to drink it?
> What about 1/2 Spring water and 1/2 distilled?


Personally, for all of Baby's life up until recently I had given Baby only bottled spring water {Poland Spring} for 6 years. We recently redid our kitchen and now we have a wonderful water filter that came built right into our fridge. So now I give Baby only the filtered fridge water, it tastes great is clean and clear we all drink it. I believe the filter has charcoal to filter the impurities something like a 'Britta' does. The minerals are still in tack, and nothing has been removed except for the impurities. We have to change the filter a few times a year. It's so much more convenient that having to lug bottles of water from the supermarket. I also like that the filtered fridge water doesn't sit around in the bottles it comes in. I know it is always put freshly into my own glass pitcher. 

If you are concerned about the water you give due to tear staining, mine had staining badly only for the first year and a half of his life until I changed his diet. I believe he was allergic to the grain in his old food. When I eliminated the grain the staining disappeared and grew out. If a dog has any other serious health problems though, liver disease for example, you may need a special vet approved diet designed by a vet for whatever health condition your dog may have.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks Sandy, Jeep has been on grain free dog food since I got him about 6-7 weeks ago. My veterinarian gave him a complete eye exam 2 weeks ago. Hair in his eye wasn’t an issue. His eye seems perfectly normal except for the excessive tearing. I just think it’s odd that only his Right eye tears. Which makes me think that the duct needs flushing. Having been outside on his own for who knows how long. He may have picked up dirt, dust, pollen in that duct. Who knows. I’ll try the Bausch and Lomb next. He’s getting groomed again on the 10th. I’d like to see some improvements before then.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

We don’t own a refrigerator with a water dispenser. My husband doesn’t like them. July will be 40 years that we have been married. So I’m sure he’s not going to change his mind. Before I read the comment about the Vitamin C; I took a Vitamin C tablet an added a few drops of water to it and let it melt. I applied it with my finger so I was sure it didn’t get in Jeep’s eye. Then I let it dry. Then used his flea comb. Although it was a Golden Yellow color, it looked a lot better then the Rusty Red color. In fact it is the best he has looked since I got him. I know it’s not the best that he can look but it will do for now. So until I can try the Bausch and Lomb or a few other suggestions that I have received, I think I’ll stick with the Vitamin C. 
Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. And not just about tear stains but other topics as well. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am betting it needs a good flush!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi, I think that’s exactly what he needs. So I need to just go ahead and get him an appointment. I might need to wait several weeks since he will have to see the specialist in Nashville. But first I’ll have to call the vet back and get an appointment with them so they can exam him so I can get the referral. I’m beginning to think I bought a boat!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl:

Better a boat than an elephant! :wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Tear Stains*

I called my old veterinary clinic today. I inquired as to wether anyone of the vets would flush a tear duct in a Maltese. They said, “YES”. So I made an appointment for Jeep the same day he is to be groomed. Office visit with exam is $55. That’s going to save me a 2 hour one way trip to Nashville. Jeep’s stain this morning wasn’t bad compared to the past 6 weeks. I put more Vitamin C on the stain this morning and it doesn’t seen to be draining as bad. Maybe the Neomycin has helped some. It still looks pretty good this afternoon as far as fresh stains go.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am now using distilled water per Vet instructions. This is due to kidney stones etc. My girls got used to it and will drink it 
I have never had staining problems with Molly. Juice was badly stained when we got her at 5/1/2 years old but They soon disappeared with food change and using DerMagic shampoo products. 
So don’t worry about distilled water use.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Our internet had been down most of the day. I can’t find the comment or picture of the Bausch and Lomb contact cleaner bottle that was on this tread for tear stains. And I don’t recall who sent it. My husband is going shopping tomorrow and he was going to get a bottle of it. Does anyone know who sent the comment? I think there was a specific type of Bausch and Lomb on the label. 
The vitamin C has been a good bandaid for the stain the past two days. He has an appointment at my old veterinary clinic on the 10th. They said they could flush his duct. I just have to pay for another exam:angry :smilie_tischkante: But the appointment is minutes after I get him back from the groomer, so I’m sure it will mess his fluffy, clean face up if they flush it the same day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Mare said:


> Our internet had been down most of the day. I can’t find the comment or picture of the Bausch and Lomb contact cleaner bottle that was on this tread for tear stains. And I don’t recall who sent it. My husband is going shopping tomorrow and he was going to get a bottle of it. Does anyone know who sent the comment? I think there was a specific type of Bausch and Lomb on the label.
> The vitamin C has been a good bandaid for the stain the past two days. He has an appointment at my old veterinary clinic on the 10th. They said they could flush his duct. I just have to pay for another exam:angry :smilie_tischkante: But the appointment is minutes after I get him back from the groomer, so I’m sure it will mess his fluffy, clean face up if they flush it the same day.


https://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/98-maltese-health-behavior-articles/266870-tear-stains.html


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I use a PUR water filter, it takes out minerals like magnesium and iron but leaves electrolytes.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

God bless you for taking such good care of Jeep. He certainly had many trials to overcome early on. 

My Whispy is a rescue and he's had a few trials. I noticed tear staining when he was almost 2. 

The vet suggested OcuBrite which I gave him. His tear staining did clear up, but then the vet said it was suspected that it contained an antibiotic. This hadn't been reported on the bottle. So my choice if I wanted to continue you him on it. I chose not to and luckily the tear staining hasn't returned. 

I actually don't mind the staining, but I do mind that the Whispy's eyes always looked wet. Had to be uncomfortable as he used to rub his eyes. Now that his eyes are no longer tearing, he's also no longer rubbing his eyes. 

Lainie and Whispy


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Tear Stains*

Thanks Ginny. Since I started using the Spring water I’ve seen an improvement in the drainage. But I’m still going to follow up with the vet that will flush the duct if she thinks it is necessary.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Tear Stains*

Thank you Happinesstogo. I have received so many helpful suggestions, and I appreciate everyone’s help. I know I’m not alone with this aggravating issue. I have always searched for rescues needing a home. There are so many out there. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of purebred dogs of all breeds in shelters and rescue groups. But sadly there just aren’t enough people like you and I to take them in. Purebred or mutt.


----------



## maltesebouncr (May 31, 2019)

I just switched to Brita-filtered water from tap water. I have soft tap water. I'm hoping that helps with the tears stains...


----------

